# cheaper four wheelers



## highcountry (Sep 16, 2004)

If anyone is interested in buying four wheelers look here first. There is a place in Chattanooga that is probably the cheapest place around. My brother in law went a and bought a honda recon and saved about $700. There used to be a place over in corinth, mississippi that was about the same. My sister has bought a couple there but Chatt. is now just as cheap. When my brother in law went there were people from TX, FL and all over up there buying them up. Check it out. If anyone is interested let me know and I will give the name of the specific place....


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 16, 2004)

I know the place you are taking about.. The do have great prices.. Only one caveat dont assume you will get out of paying sales tax in GA. The dealer wont collect it but he still has to file paperwork on the sale of a vehicle..  A friend of mine had to pay GA sales tax about 13 months after the purchase.... :speechles


----------



## nevamiss270 (Sep 16, 2004)

What is the name, phone #, and or website of this place?  I'd like to get me a nicer 1


----------



## beretta (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.southernpowersports.com/polaris.htm


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 17, 2004)

I bought a Polaris twin there a couple of years ago. So far, I have yet to pay or be asked to pay a single cent in Ga. sales tax.
Before I made the trip I called the Ga. State Tax office and asked them about paying taxes on an ATV bought out of state. In a word they said "If you buy it out of state and pay no taxes on it at the time of purchase then no taxes will be owed when you get back home."
However, the state is aware of this and there is (or was) a bill sponsored which would have closed this loophole. It not only applied to 4 wheelers but to any and all catalog purchases such as Cabelas and any other purchase made out of state where no state taxes are due.
If the time ever comes when atvs must be tagged then you will pay a yearly tax just like your truck or trailer.
But for now Chattanooga is a good place to buy.

I did hear of one person who bought a 4 wheeler out of state and paid no taxes. He later recieved a notice that taxes were due, he ingored the letter and now it is 3 years later and he has yet to recieve a second request or pay a cent. It was his experience that prompted me to call the Tax office and ask the question.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah florida smelt that coming.

You have to register all new bikes here.  If you bring an old one it is ok, but all new ones have to be registered.

dang
MBD


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 20, 2004)

Governments are not going to miss being out of you pocketbook for long. they will find away to tax and spend you to death.


----------



## Dub (May 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## Berryhill (May 5, 2007)

beretta said:


> http://www.southernpowersports.com/polaris.htm



Actually, I believe the website is southernhonda.com

I just bought a Honda Foreman 500ES for around $2000 _cheaper_ than what I have seen at Georgia dealers and even ebay. I'd say the 3 hour drive to Chattanooga is worth the two grand I saved.

The best way to describe SouthernHonda is that it looks like a Sam's Wholesale--- but with motorcycles everywhere.

By the way... I didn't pay sales tax either.


----------



## Ozzie (May 10, 2007)

Yep, you can't beat their deal but you better be prepared to stay at the dealership for 8 hours or so they are so busy.  I bought my brand new at the time 2005 Rancher 4 x 4 out the door for $3800.  Bassfan on here just bought a brand new 2006 Foreman ES 4 x 4 for $4600, and the salesman said they had several hundred more in the warehouse at that price. With those kind of prices a guy could almost make a living out of going up there and buying ATV's and then reselling them in Atlanta.


----------



## Berryhill (May 11, 2007)

You're right Ozzie. If you order your Honda online or by phone and make arrangements to pick it up prepare to wait a while once you arrive. One trick I learned in making a purchase at this dealer is to purchase from one of the salesman on the floor. If you order online or by phone a salesman is assigned to your purchase. These particular sales reps are in no hurry to drive you out; they are aware that you'd probably wait all day to complete the order. However, if you walk in the dealer and ask for a salesman you'll find the experience a little more proficient (probably a difference between 3 hours versus 1 hour).


----------



## coyote170 (May 13, 2007)

Try abnernathys in Union City,TN,saved 918.00 then it
would have cost me in MO.great people great service!


----------



## Ozzie (May 13, 2007)

Berryhill said:


> You're right Ozzie. If you order your Honda online or by phone and make arrangements to pick it up prepare to wait a while once you arrive. One trick I learned in making a purchase at this dealer is to purchase from one of the salesman on the floor. If you order online or by phone a salesman is assigned to your purchase. These particular sales reps are in no hurry to drive you out; they are aware that you'd probably wait all day to complete the order. However, if you walk in the dealer and ask for a salesman you'll find the experience a little more proficient (probably a difference between 3 hours versus 1 hour).



The big hang up we had was in their finance department.  We sat for hours in their waiting area before we got in.  You just have to be patient and remind yourself you are literally saving thousands of dollars over what an Atlanta area dealer would be charging you.


----------

